# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Khách sạn ánh dương nội bài - miễn phí xe đón tiễn sân bay

## khachsannoibai

*KHÁCH SẠN ÁNH DƯƠNG-MIỄN PHÍ XE ĐÓN*

Khách Sạn Ánh Dương Nội Bài,Cách Sân Bay Nội Bài hơn 1,5km,Miễn phí xe đón hoặc tiễn sân bay,tiết kiệm và rất đảm bảo giờ bay cho quý khách.
Khách Sạn Ánh Dương,với đủ loại phòng,kích cỡ phòng,nhằm đáp ứng tối đa được nhu cầu của mọi khách hàng.

Phòng được thiết kế trang nhã,tông màu dịu dàng,sang trọng,kiến trúc bài trí hài hòa,không gian yên bình,thoáng mát vào mùa hè,ấm áp về mùa đông.** Dịch vụ miễn phí :*

- Ti vi truyền hình cáp.- Phòng vệ sinh khép kín.
- Mạng Wifi.
- Điều hòa.
- Quạt điện.
- Đồ vệ sinh cá nhân
- Ban công rộng,cửa sổ lớn
- Tủ an toàn
- Tủ để đồ- Phòng tắm có vòi hoa sen.
- Bình nóng lạnh
- Có chỗ để xe an toàn….
Phòng 01 giường đơn : 300.000đ - Miễn phí xe đón,tiễn sân bay.Phòng 2 giường : 350.000đ - Miễn phí xe đón,tiễn sân bay.



*KHÁCH SẠN ÁNH DƯƠNG NỘI BÀI :*

* Add: 10 Đường Võ văn kiệt,Điền xá,Nội Bài,Sóc sơn,Hn.**Điện thoại : 024.6845281. / hotline : 0945698488.**Fax : 02462943864.**Email:khachsananhduongnoibai@gmail.com**Website:http://khachsansanbaynoibai.com*
**MIỄN PHÍ XE ĐÓN SÂN BAY VỀ KHÁCH SẠN.*

----------

